# File size?



## oldspark (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you guys all use the exact file recomened for your chain, the reason I ask is I needed a 13/64 file and the Stihl dealer said they have never used that size and that is what is called for on my chain. And to add to that I bought a saw a year ago with several chains and it seems like the guy used a file size smaller that what he should off.


----------



## Nixon (Apr 9, 2010)

Go with a 7/32 file .


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 9, 2010)

I use a [del]smaller[/del] larger 7/32 file on my Stihl RS chain.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/424485/


----------



## smokinj (Apr 9, 2010)

Nixon said:
			
		

> Go with a 7/32 file .



+1


----------



## oldspark (Apr 9, 2010)

Well that's interesting, I have three chain saws with three differant chain sizes, any other chains benefit from a larger file? I know about the hook cause I was doing that at one time and my chains sucked (still do but for other reasons I guess)?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 9, 2010)

those 2 files are very close in size the manual says it is a 13/64 but very hard to find in the states


----------



## Nixon (Apr 9, 2010)

Check Bailey's online for the various size files that You may need for different size chains . They have a great selection .


----------



## Tony H (Apr 10, 2010)

besides the problem holding the file at the right angle it's a pain that the chains all take different file sizes even 2 different chains for the same saw take 2 different sizes!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 10, 2010)

Tony H said:
			
		

> besides the problem holding the file at the right angle it's a pain that the chains all take different file sizes even 2 different chains for the same saw take 2 different sizes!



It shouldnt unless your running two differnt bar types like 3/8 and another .325


----------



## 'bert (Apr 10, 2010)

I had no trouble getting a 13/64 file when I picked up my 361.  It is a Oregon file mind you not a stihl.  P/N 70505

'bert


----------



## iskiatomic (Apr 11, 2010)

Bailey's has plenty of 13/64 file. I personally have not gone this route. I am still satisfied using a 3/16 file for the .325 chain. 



KC


----------



## oldspark (Apr 11, 2010)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> Bailey's has plenty of 13/64 file. I personally have not gone this route. I am still satisfied using a 3/16 file for the .325 chain.
> 
> 
> 
> KC


 I think it was for a 3/8 chain if I remember right.


----------



## John_M (Apr 18, 2010)

oldspark, most manufacturers recommend a specific file for properly sharpening each of their chains. However, as you can read in the responses, guys who sharpen their own chains do not necessarily follow those exact  recommendations. 

Regarding the use of a 13/64" or a 7/32" file for 3/8" pitch chain, your first choice should be to follow the chain manufacturer's recommendation. All other things being equal, a 7/32" file will provide a teensy bit more robust edge which should stay sharper a teensy bit longer than the edge sharpened with a 13/64" file. However, a 13/64" file should provide a teensy bit sharper edge which should dull a teensy bit faster than the one cut by the 7/32" file. A couple of brief tips if you sharpen freehand as many here do: 1) Try not to push down on the file when pushing /twisting it forward; 2) If sharpening the chain on the saw, always push/twist the file toward the nose of the bar. This way you will sharpen all teeth in the correct orientation. If half the cutters are sharpened with the file being pushed/twisted toward the engine side of the bar, those cutters will probably not be as sharp as the others and the saw will want to cut on a slight curve in the direction of the duller cutters.

Also be aware that not all files cut the same. Some are more aggressive/finer than others. Try files from different manufacturers and find one that works best with your technique. Stick with that same manufacturer for consistent sharpening of all your chains. 

Best wishes, John_M


----------



## djblech (Apr 18, 2010)

I was sharpening the chain on my new 346 xp. Its .325 chain and they gave me 3/16 files for it. I was having trouble getting the top of the tooth to sharpen, so I tried the 7/32 and I think it works faster and sharpens the whole tooth. Sure cut good after hitting it with the 7/32. 
Doug


----------

